#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Μειωμένος συντελεστής και τετραγωνικά που δεν μετρούν στη δόνηση

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα!

Σε ένα γεωτεμάχιο 4στρ. εκτός σχεδίου ένας ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να κατασκευάσει 2 κατοικίες 100μ2. Σύμφωνα με τον ΝΟΚ δικαιούται εντός του περιγράμματος της στέγης να κατασκευάσει σε κάθε μια κατοικία από μια σοφίτα με εμβαδόν έως και 50μ2 χωρίς να μετρήσουν τα τετραγωνικά αυτά στη δόμηση. Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής:

1) τα τετραγωνικά αυτά προσμετρώνται στον συμβατικό προϋπολογισμό; Γιατί αν ναι, μήπως τότε ο ιδιοκτήτης χάνει το δικαίωμα του μειωμένου συντελεστή αφού κάθε μια από τις κατοικίες θα είναι παραπάνω από 120μ2 στην πράξη;

2) τα τετραγωνικά αυτά των σοφιτών, που δεν μετρούν στη δόμηση, προσμετρώνται στον πίνακα του ΙΚΑ;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

1) Είναι λογικό να προσμετρώνται στον συμβατικό προϋπολογισμό αφού πρόκειται για εμβαδόν χώρου που προσαυξάνει το κόστος κατασκευής.
Το ίδιο που γίνεται και με την εσωτερική κλίμακα μέχρι 12τ.μ. που δεν προσμετράται κι αυτή στη δόμηση.
Για το δικαίωμα του μειωμένου συντελεστή (120τ.μ.) δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι προστίθεται ο χώρος της σοφίτας καθότι πρόκειται για χώρο με μέσο ύψος 2,20μ. που παραπέμπει σε βοηθητικό χώρο. Προσωπικά δεν θα τον πρόσθετα στο υπόλοιπο εμβαδό.

2) Ανάλογα προσμετρώνται και στον πίνακα 1/2 του ΙΚΑ, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό που ανέφερα για τον προϋπολογισμό.

----------

